# Which of these people need to go in the sports world.....



## pushpull7 (Feb 11, 2015)

-PTI guys
-Charles Barkley
-Danica Patrick (career stats) Danica Patrick Career Statistics - Racing-Reference.info
-Dwight Howards jacket. http://pbs.twimg.com/media/B9kNjmkIUAIKeE6.jpg

The PTI guys lost it years ago. Not bad when it first came on but watching them now is like seeing two people fight in a rest home over the TV. It's tired, the show is completely uninformative, it's not funny anymore, and though they have always been self serving...those egos are just way too big.

I used to like Chuck. But I have to agree more with that guy from Houston right now. It's is just vitriol used for entertainment. Excuse me while I yawn...

Danica Patrick.  Easy on the eyes, but a TERRIBLE racer. ONE CAREER WIN! Yet she's a headline magnet. Please make it go away.

Never been a big Dwight Howard guy, but I'm not sure to congratulate him for that jacket (for having the balls to wear it) or to pity him. A decent enough looking guy should have style and class. That thing screams dollar store.

So whatduya think? If you had to pick one of the four to vote off the island, which would it be?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 11, 2015)

can we choose 4?


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 11, 2015)

I limited it, but wanted to make it kinda a funny discussion, so for now ima keep it one


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok, so this didn't work as well as I'd hoped


----------

